# R.I.P. Eddy



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

We first acquired Ready Eddy 7 or 8 years ago. Straight off the track he was a big ball of black muscle power that thought he was king of it all, he was o so full of himself. Eddy as he was known by us, hated male jockeys and would only win with a female jockey on him. When jumping out of the barrier horses would be knocked aside or just ricochet off him. He was a winner at heart and love to dominate, but as he got older he couldn't keep up with the younger horses and his spirit was starting to flicker out. If he couldn't keep the lead then he would sulk until he was put away and after. Our next door neighbour, who we call granddad offer him to my father to play polocrosse on, now you have to remember that he hated male riders. Something in Dad and Eddy just clicked and they made an awesome team. Now due to Eddy's dominate nature he was great on the polocrosse field and loved to chase cattle. He would bowl cattle over at the slightest cue. For Dad Eddy would do anything if Mum rugged him and was on the phone to Dad Eddy would spin around looking for him. When Dad got home from driving the truck Eddy would come down out of the paddock and wait at the gate for Dad. This year we lost Eddy to a heart attack it was the most terrifying thing ever. Dad played the first game and had a great game on him. Second game came around and Dad played the first chukka, Dad came off the end of the field and went to undo the girth. Eddy flinched sideways and I thought that dad had pinched him with the girth, but he kept staggering. Then he went down face first into the ground, I jump forward to grab his bridle and at the same time was telling dad "he's gone dad, he's gone, he's having a heart attack." I don't know how I knew but I just did. He stood back up and dad tried to get the saddle off him but he went down again. This time Dad, who is 6'2 and a solid built man jumped on his neck and kept him down. It was all over in a matter of minutes, but to me it felt like an eternity. It took 14 men as big as my father to drag him into a float to take away to be buried, as Eddy stood at 16 hands and was built bigger than a quarter horse (even though he was a thoroughbred). It was the first time in my life that i've ever seen my father cry. We couldn't bring him home to be buried as we lived 8 hours away from the carnival. Mum wanted to get a lock off his hair and take his shoes off him, but one of the gentlemen who we've known since we started polocrosse had made sure he was buried straight away. Mum never did get the lock of hair or his shoes but he lives on in our hearts. Eddy died doing what he loved at a very young age really cause he was only about 14. We all have memories of Eddy and some of them are of spills. Like my brother dislocated his elbow off of him and my sister broke her collar bone. When my sister did her collar bone he stood at the gate and sulked and wouldn't eat until my sister came out to see him and show him that she was fine. After that he was fine. Eddy will surely be missed and will forever live in our hearts. Rest In Peace my dearest Eddy, we love you.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

*Pictures*

The black horse on the left and on the right.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, he was very handsome.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks he was but the thing i miss the most is the raw power that you could feel each and every time you rode him.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Cattie. Eddy must have been a fierce competitor and super handsome to boot. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear of this loss-he really sounds like a great horse! RIP Eddy.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks very much everyone  he was awesome


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

He does seem awesome. Loosing a horse to a heart attack is so familiar to me its not even funny.. I've lost three to it. If you want, message me and I'll tell you my stories. It might make you feel better.


----------

